# Current Litters - Doves, Chams and Cham Tans



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a few pictures of my current litters I took whilst cleaning out yesterday.

Two dove does and their dove and (aargh) champagne kittens:




























Champagne Tan does and their litters:




























Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww Sarah! They are fabulous mice!!! 

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thankee 

The champagne kitts in the top three pictures are yours, and their mum is the darker dove.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are gorgeous! So chunky!! <3 <3

I reckon i'm gonna have a fair few arrgg moments with my lilac lines too, trying to breed the PE gene out! lol But on the bright side, I can tell eye colour from birth!! I'm actually looking forward to seeing what wacky colours come out of my breedings! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice big mousies!! I'll take those champagnes...quick, somebody ready the teleporter; you with the meeces, place them in the circle and hit the button...oops, never mind...that was a different lifetime...drat!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:lol:

Lovely babies Sarah, I love the cham tans


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Me want pretty mousies! I want to collect the whole set!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i'm afraid the champagnes are MINE!! Mwaahahahahaha


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*moustress hitchhikes in stowage*...*finds location*...*sneak**sneaksneak*...*POUNCErunrunrun*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*busted gosh darn it all to heck and darnation :!:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You should be proud of those! Great job!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Why thank you, I am 

(I can't take credit for the cham tans though - Heather from Loganberry Stud bred those adults!)

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't wait to me them (and you of course!) in real life! hehee

Willow xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

They all look great Sarah - excellent condition as well.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

oh my goodness the beauty!!! i'm defo going to try and breed some dove and champ tans! and the colours look so gorgous against eachother!!

Welldone! xx


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Really beautiful mice sarah will you be bringing any cham tans to sell at the march show in enfield as i would be interested in some.


----------

